# Gravely Tires



## BIGDAWG (Jun 25, 2011)

Folks...I have an HD-52 about a year old. In the past my yard consisted of whatever blew in and frew up...now I have irrigated and seeded 1.3 acres of yard with tif blair centipede. The grass is only about 1 month old. I noticed before when I only had weeds that when I did a 180 deg turn the tires would teear up the weeds...they were weeds so I didnt care. Now I have grass...how do I still take advantage of the zero turn capabilities and not tear up my new grass?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

There is only one way to keep from tearing up the grass and that is to make nice wide turns.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

install turf tires the best price i have found are cheng shin tires the 23x8.50-12 are around $55.00. if u buy lacally they are around $100.00 for other brands. u can order on line. i looked up justmowerparts.com


----------



## BIGDAWG (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you...I'll check those out


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I do not recommend Chen SHin tires. Sure they are cheap but the tread depth is not are deep as it should be thus they do not last. Buying Chen Shin is like buying tires that are 35% worn.

In short, you get what you pay for.

The HD52 comes with turf tires on it.


When zero turns make sharp near zero radius turns, the small radius causes the tires to damage the grass. It is just the nature of things. To see the issue spread a little sand evenly on the driveway and drive the mower on it and make a turn. The scrubbing should be evident and the tighter the turn, the more scrubbing occurs. The worst will occur when one wheel is stopped and the other is moving. Try doing that on the driveway without sand. You should see a little rubber patch.

There is one thing that you can try and that is to raise the tire pressure up a little. Never exceed the max PSI printed on the side of the tire.

Make wide sweeping turns. Not only will you not tear up the grass, productivity will be higher. If you aren't slowing down or stopping to make the zero radius turn, you will get done quicker.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

So does that make Zero Turn a moot point??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

parapower said:


> install turf tires the best price i have found are cheng shin tires the 23x8.50-12 are around $55.00. if u buy lacally they are around $100.00 for other brands. u can order on line. i looked up justmowerparts.com



They are $53.06 on mgrassroots.com.. import turf tires i have 2 on mine now they are 4 ply with the tread pattern of carlisle turf savers just another option...


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

HickoryNut said:


> So does that make Zero Turn a moot point??


Zero turns are wonderful and great and all that, but it comes at a price.


----------

